# Looking for BBQ Class in California, pref Northern?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Cant help you with a class but hang around here and you will get plenty of tips about competitons.  Check out the podcast sections too.  http://www.bbq-4-u.com/pods/  There are some high quality folks giving FREE advise on comps there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd prefer Cleveland, OH but most of the times you'll have to travel to go to a good cooking class.

You're lucky though, Chris Lilly one of the best competition cooks on the circuit is teaching July 28-29 in Pomona California.  Sign up through the California BBQ association.  Members get first priority though and this class will sell out quickly.

Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 24, 2007)

Anders,

Click on the link below for the application to the Chris Lilly class.  This will be a good one.

http://www.cbbqa.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes Bro check out the  CBBQA we have a number of classes planned
Chris Lilly, Mike Davis in Central Ca Jan or Feb 2008
We have a BBQ101 class we are putting together


----------

